# 1972 Ford 3550 running weak



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

This is my first thread so please bare with me. 1972 Ford 3550 Industrial tractor. It has a Front loader and backhoe. It was running just fine the other day. purchased November been using for 3 months. All fluids are good. Went to turn it on and noticed I was having trouble getting out of 4 inch dip in the ground. I rocked it back and forth in order to get out. I was pushing some cut trees and brush around prior to this with tons of power. The engine turns on and sound great. no blowback or anything. Gears shift well. front loader and backhoe run great with power. Just moving like a snail. motor revs up but no speed. someone mentioned an internal pump for hydraulics but i want to make sure to ask experienced owners and users. Please advise.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 1972Ford3550,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Sounds like you lost a pump.......you can do pressure checks of the transmission. I found the following post by *Tractor Tech* on the TBN forum:

"An external test on these transmissions for pressure problems is to install a 0-300 psi gauge in the test port found under the 4 bolt plate at the bottom of the bell housing. Acceptable pressure for the transmission is between 180 and 220 psi. If you test the pressure here, make sure you block the wheels and have the gearshift on the gearbox (stick coming out of the transmission) in neutral. Also, get a hose that is long enough so that you are able to see the gauge from the seat."


----------



## 1972Ford3550 (Mar 10, 2017)

many thanks sixbales,

I had no idea that someone would reply. I took a shot in the dark. thanks for being that light. I will take your advice. I need to get my hands on service manual. I truly appreciate your time.


----------

